# 11/19 Raw Discussion Thread: Raw Dominates SD



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Staples Center, Los Andeles, CA*​


> By trouncing SmackDown 6-0 last night at Survivor Series, Monday Night Raw has reason to celebrate tonight in Los Angeles. How will Team Red commemorate their total dominance over the blue brand?











*Raw wins the night at Survivor Series*​


> When Universal Champion Brock Lesnar hit WWE Champion Daniel Bryan with an F-5 to win an intensely competitive Champion vs. Champion main event last night at Survivor Series, Raw officially went 6-0 against SmackDown LIVE, making it a clean sweep.
> 
> Now that Team Red have reigned supreme at three consecutive Survivor Series events, Raw Commissioner Stephanie McMahon, Acting Raw General Manager Baron Corbin and the entire red brand roster will be in a celebratory mood tonight in Los Angeles.











*Braun Strowman gets his Universal Title Match … and Baron Corbin*​


> By playing (reasonably) well with others and scoring four consecutive eliminations for the Raw Men’s Survivor Series team last night, Braun Strowman dealt SmackDown LIVE its fourth loss of the night, but rather than applaud The Monster Among Men, Acting Raw General Manager Baron Corbin instead attacked the behemoth from behind, celebrating with Bobby Lashley, Lio Rush and Drew McIntyre and having a good laugh at Strowman’s expense.
> 
> He won’t be laughing long, however. Per Raw Commissioner Stephanie McMahon, Strowman will get a match against Corbin in the very near future, as well as a Universal Championship Match against Brock Lesnar.
> 
> When will both opportunities arise? Perhaps we’ll find out tonight.











*Seth Rollins to face Dean Ambrose at WWE TLC*​


> After defeating United States Champion Shinsuke Nakamura in a Champion vs. Champion Match last night, Seth Rollins learned that he would be defending his Intercontinental Title against former Shield brother Dean Ambrose in four weeks at WWE TLC: Tables, Ladders & Chairs.
> 
> The Lunatic Fringe has been dodging The Kingslayer ever since he betrayed Rollins on Oct. 22, but there will be nowhere to hide when the two former friends lock up for the workhorse title on Dec. 16, streaming live on WWE Network.
> 
> How will both of these Superstars prepare for their now-inevitable (and assuredly brutal) in-ring encounter?











*Nia Jax steals Sasha Banks’ spotlight en route to title opportunity*​


> As Sasha Banks was about to put away Asuka to win the Women’s 5-on-5 Traditional Survivor Series Elimination Match, Nia Jax knocked The Boss off the top rope and left her vulnerable to the Asuka Lock. Then, The Irresistible Force — who broke SmackDown Women’s Champion Becky Lynch’s face just days prior — incapacitated The Empress of Tomorrow with a series of leg drops and before sealing the win for Raw with a thunderous Samoan Drop.
> 
> Even though Team Red won Survivor Series’ first match, the win was marred by Jax’s controversial actions. As Banks no doubt plans some form of payback, the self-proclaimed “Facebreaker” looks ahead to a guaranteed Raw Women’s Championship Match against Ronda Rousey.











*Ronda Rousey viciously assaulted by Charlotte Flair*​


> With Nia Jax eyeing her Raw Women’s Title, Ronda Rousey must also contend with serious injuries sustained at the hands of Charlotte Flair. The Queen snapped during their Champion vs. Champion Match last night and pummeled The Rowdy One with Kendo stick strikes, a Natural Selection onto a steel chair and, after wrapping said steel chair around Rousey’s throat, a stomp that drove part of the chair into the Raw Women’s Champion’s trachea.
> 
> What will be the fallout from this heinous attack?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Corbin after 6-0


----------



## SeiyaKanie (Jan 12, 2015)

Ace said:


> Corbin after 6-0


as per stipulation from steph, braun will destroy him though.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WWE, I would like to see Dean actually wrestle this week. Please and thank you.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm assuming that they won't be wearing those horrid brand shirts anymore? Woof.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wonder what kind of nonsense there will be tonight. Brocks there so Braun will likely be occupied with that. When does Corbin get his ass beat?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

There really isn't anything that sounds remotely interesting in this show. We probably are gonna get Nia/Sasha, Corbin gloating about RAW's win, another one of Ronda's weird promos and Heyman telling the same old shit he always says. Hopefully they come up with something interesting for Ambrose and Rollins, because that feud started hot but it has been rather underwhelming ever since


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

It's "BOSS rebuilding" time!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Did you guys noticed all the" indy darling" vanilla midgets are on Smackdown. This was Vince's way of flexing his muscles!


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Sahsha Bland is still with the company...wow.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

A(dmin)-C(ontrol)-P(anel) said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


Yep


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Raw about to produce another WOAT candidate?


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Soon as Brock shows up on RAW tonight I'm tuning out in protest.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

When you hear someone praising Raw


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not watching live since very much the only thing I am interested in at the moment is what's going with Charlotte as well as Becky and the fallout of the match against Ronda. So I'l just keep an eye to see what Ronda does/says tonight.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'll pickup a stream of it to keep an eye out for the Riott Squad and Ronda
Other than that, I'm not interested in Brock being burried aain


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The sweep left me even less inclined to watch this shit show. :tripsscust


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Only watching for Bayley & Sasha 

I wonder if they say, They do it for Becky


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Wonder what kind of nonsense there will be tonight. Brocks there so Braun will likely be occupied with that. When does Corbin get his ass beat?


I don't think Corbin will, he's got Lars Sullivan as his Ace card.:wink2:


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Brock's there? 

Would have surely thought he would have gone home.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Nia is gonna run through Sasha like she runs through a buffet on a Saturday night.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

I know some people want Dean to have a match tonight, as do I, but given the way he's been booked it's kind of hard to really think of who he'd face, or the reasons for facing them. His focus has been solely on Rollins, and I highly doubt Dean's going to be wrestling tonight. More likely it'll be another promo segment and we won't see him the rest of the show.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Brock is there? Doesn't he only have one appearance left on his contract?

Or is it one match?


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Jedah said:


> Brock is there? Doesn't he only have one appearance left on his contract?
> 
> Or is it one match?


Match.


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

All im wanting for this Raw is another Enzo appearance


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Shellyrocks said:


> All im wanting for this Raw is another Enzo appearance


He was banned from the Staples center for life lol


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> He was banned from the Staples center for life lol


I know but come on surely he can sneak in again


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Jedah said:


> Brock is there? Doesn't he only have one appearance left on his contract?
> 
> Or is it one match?


The last I've heard he had at least 2 more matches, although I don't know if that including last night's match or not


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

But we already had an episode of Raw last night...

Two Raws two nights in a row? 

Oh dear Lawd.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

I sure as hell ain't standing through 45 minutes of commercials tonight.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> He was banned from the Staples center for life lol


What did he do exactly? I never really heard details.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

LMAO Becky making Nia relevant, even though she isn't on Raw. There's the champ's weekly charity work.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Sincere said:


> What did he do exactly? I never really heard details.


Basically being a moron and causing a scene and trying to highjack the show.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

WindPhoenix said:


> LMAO Becky making Nia relevant, even though she isn't on Raw. There's the champ's weekly charity work.


No they've been trying to make Nia relevant all year and they continuously fail. At Evolution she throws out one of the most talented women on their roster in Ember Moon, just so we can see Nia vs Ronda again which wasn't even that great of a match. Becky was simply the latest victim to klutz force; she gave Nia no ruboff whatsoever.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

Alexander_G said:


> No they've been trying to make Nia relevant all year and they continuously fail. At Evolution she throws out one of the most talented women on their roster in Ember Moon, just so we can see Nia vs Ronda again which wasn't even that great of a match. Becky was simply the latest victim to klutz force; she gave Nia no ruboff whatsoever.


Would Nia get any heat if she didn't injure Becky?


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

WindPhoenix said:


> Would Nia get any heat if she didn't injure Becky?


Well as I was reminded today because she and Tamina had beat up Ember Moon, I would have reason to say yes she would.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

Alexander_G said:


> Well as I was reminded today because she and Tamina had beat up Ember Moon, I would have reason to say yes she would.


I should have clarified, I feel like she wouldn't get this much heat if she didn't injure Becky.


----------



## Makish16 (Aug 31, 2016)

Have a feeling Rhonda and Becky are going to switch shows, I think wwe is doing a mini draft because raw dominated smackdown 

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Can we get Brock kills the Singh bros round 2?

Who’s next for Elias? Lashley?

Will Braun confront Brock or will he kill Corbin?

Glad I’m fucking bombed right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> The last I've heard he had at least 2 more matches, although I don't know if that including last night's match or not


my guess is he has the RR and WM left


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

What a match Brock vs Bryan was last night, I will be watching because I heard Brock is on the show!


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

I wonder what fuckery is in store for tonights show


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

Just watching some 2002 Lesnar matches. Easy to forget that he could wrestle his ass off! What happened to his triple powerbomb, though?!


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Passing Triangles said:


> Just watching some 2002 Lesnar matches. Easy to forget that he could wrestle his ass off! What happened to his triple powerbomb, though?!


He don't care enough anymore about the business to do those kind of things because his heart isn't truly in it. He's got a mundane routine now and why should he care to change it?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's stupid, the crowd goes to Raw and then boos Raw :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Alexander_G said:


> He don't care enough anymore about the business to do those kind of things because his heart isn't truly in it. He's got a mundane routine now and why should he care to change it?


Especially since Vince keeps giving him those tens of millions of dollars.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Off to a hot start...Sarcasm


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Always makes me laugh when Steph comes out dancing


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Didn't Smackdown win the Tag team match on the pre-show?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is it just me or Steph looks bustier than usual?


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Stephanie opening the show? Terrible, might turn this off already


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

So Lars debuts at TLC and kills Braun? Ah fuck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Aw bullshit.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I bet Brock won't show up again until the Rumble, hence why the match isn't till then.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I really do not wanna see another Brock/Strowman match.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What kind of fuckery is Braun gonna get if not Corporate Lars? Fuck so Braun is not getting Brock at the Rumble. No shot Corbin loses at TLC quote me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun wants it all


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Scotland pink away shirt in background :ha


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Steph burying Baron :lol


----------



## MondayNightMiz (Aug 20, 2018)

Not excited for this 6 man match. I feel like we're treading water. Not really a surprise though.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so they just happen to have Lashey waiting behind the curtain ha ha


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why the fuck are they doing this now? I can go to bed after this shit? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

6 man tag match as the main event? LOL they don't even try anymore.

nvm its starting now lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lashley looks like such a dork with those shades.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

This show sucks


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Why am I not surprised


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They’re phasing out Dolph already? :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> 6 man tag match as the main event? LOL they don't even try anymore.
> 
> nvm its starting now lol




Opener***


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lashley could be such a star. Shame how they're using him.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

No Lashley ass, thank god :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Could be a decent opening match.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Welp mini Super Bowl is on now


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> No Lashley ass, thank god :lmao




Flex Lashley = best Bob 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Passing Triangles said:


> Just watching some 2002 Lesnar matches. Easy to forget that he could wrestle his ass off! What happened to his triple powerbomb, though?!


 Brock was trash back then too. All he did was the shoulder ram in the corner.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Well I hope Elias gets the pin, cause then I could hear his theme.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Getting ready for Lio.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Steph looking fine. Ok back to the Chiefs game.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Crowd should be way better for this wtf 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Elias not able to shit on the local sports team anymore. :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Babyface Elias hasn’t a clue what to say out there


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Crowd should be way better for this wtf
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're already out of it and the show just started.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Braun and Drew is gonna be a great rivalry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So, if these 6 are opening the show who will main event? Ronda? Ambrose/Rollins? or Brock?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Weird to see Braun (or really anyone) go from face to heel to face in a matter of a few months.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Wake me when Seth or Dean shows up. I'm going to watch some Tag League.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Woman said:


> They're already out of it and the show just started.


Maybe a lot of them are the ppv audience and they are a little tired. Just started watching so I haven't heard the crowd yet.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Goff and the boys marchin right down the field TD for the Fighting Aaron Donalds :mark: 

Oh and some meaningless six man tag is happening on Raw that has given us our first Drew vs :braun in-match action... which for some reason is happening in some meaningless 6 man tag on Raw :draper2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how they just ripped off Christopher Daniels nickname for Lashley by calling him the Almighty.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ugh. An elimination match. This match is never gonna end [emoji31]


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wait, this is an elimination match?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh theres a shock


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Finn eliminated before Elias. Wow. Maybe that shouldn't surprise me since Elias just turned face, but it still kinda does. *shrug*


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

This commentary is terribad. All I hear are two Coles and Cory.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear its a damn shame McIntyre isn't the Universal champion right now, look how strong he's booked right now, he ended Kurt's career in kayfabe, he's been shown no to have no fear of Strowman and has shown he can take him out. He's just a beast right now, it should have been him that took the strap after Reigns left.

It definitely should be McIntyre that faces Brock at WM and takes the title from him, but of course it wont be cause Vince knows alot of us would like that.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Poor Finn, he can't seem to catch a break. He did so well in the match last night too.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Wait, this is an elimination match?


Yeah, they mentioned it briefly when they came back from commercial.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MASTER OF CEREMONIES OF WRESTLING FORUM DOT COM said:


> Yeah, they mentioned it briefly when they came back from commercial.


Ah, I missed that. Have the volume on low and mostly just watching. Thanks.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

If Vince could create the perfect Wrestler in his eyes in a lab it would look like Drew McIntyre.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

A Braun and Corbin TLC match would be atrocious. I hope they don’t waste a TLC match on this stupid feud


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What I’m reading is making glad I’m not watching... an elimination match the night after? Balor out early again? Keep sucking donkey dicks Raw &#55358;&#56611;


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Is Elias new gimmick to get count out by Bob?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

These ad breaks are ruining this match. That was the worst placed break ever.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Yeah, they're going to have McIntyre pin Strowman here.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MOTN so far. :bjpenn


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

So they bury Finn again and protect Elias with a countout elimination? Sounds about right. What a joke.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Elias counted out again and another commercial break. :lol This hasn't been a well booked first hour thus far at all.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Why is this pointless match still going? Ugh just end it already!


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Yeah, they're going to have McIntyre pin Strowman here.


Good, I'm getting tired of all his stupid "get these hands" slogan.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Sounds like I'm not missing much. Decided to just head home after going to both ppvs


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

sailord said:


> Sounds like I'm not missing much. Decided to just head home after going to both ppvs


You made the right decision.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

How is the Raw Main Event scene?
Pretty much non existent.

They should push Roode and Wyatt. Where are they?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg is this match seriously gonna take up the entire first hour? Jesus....


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dolph got cheated on by Bob 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

"There's over a thousand pounds of humanity in the ring!!!!"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, that was pretty much pointless.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Way too much wrestling on this show so far.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Drew nearly hit the ref with the chair lmao!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

so Braun is a heel that gets treated like a face


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Pointless match but pretty fun nonetheless.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol at drew throwing the chair at the ref


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Drew nearly killing the ref. There's the payoff for this match.

:troll


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Showstopper said:


> So, that was pretty much pointless.


Isn’t that WWE’s slogan now?


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

So they just had an hour long match for no reason? Awesome.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I hope they have Ronda’s segment next so I don’t have to watch this whole show


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> How is the Raw Main Event scene?
> Pretty much non existent.
> 
> They should push Roode and Wyatt. Where are they?
> ...


Where is Kevin Owens?


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Chris22 said:


> Drew nearly hit the ref with the chair lmao!


Ya that was freaking hilarious . Loving this drew.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Hope they dont waste a TLC match for strowman and corbin.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Where is Kevin Owens?


Injured


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Isn’t that WWE’s slogan now?


Yes. So much so that they should trademark the word and add it to the logo.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Woah. That shot against the steel steps looked like it hurt


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

WWE... 

Who fucking cared then...

Who fucking cares now...

Who will fucking care forever.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh shit. Braun's arm is bleeding pretty good.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Don’t be so dramatic Braun, the stairs shot didn’t even touch your arm


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Where is Kevin Owens?


Injured i think. Zayn too.


Damn Strowmans Arm pisses blood.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I guess that was one way to get some heat on Drew.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

This is boring fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean vs Seth stuff next?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I am getting worked he’s ok right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Decent match with a good beatdown ending. Also the psychology of taking out his hands means Corbin can't "get these hands"


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is Braun vs Baron seriously gonna be a TLC match? Neither of them have a title, i hate TLC matches when theres no title or nothing hanging above the ring to grab, thats what a TLC match was supposed to be about, grabbing a title above the ring to win at the end.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

baron corbin must be some kind of magician, paralyzing :braun's arm while not touching it all with that steel steps shot


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

bradatar said:


> I am getting worked he’s ok right
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


His arm def took a solid hit with those steps. The top of it hit his elbow


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Dean needs to cut his hair. Why do all these dudes with thinning hairlines wait out the inevitable?


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Are they starting to bring blood back or what?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

EMGESP said:


> Dean needs to cut his hair. Why do all these dudes with thinning hairlines wait out the inevitable?


widow's peak on villains looks awesome


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Himiko said:


> Don’t be so dramatic Braun, the stairs shot didn’t even touch your arm


Yea that's why they placed his arm flat, the corners of the stairs took the hit.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Alexander_G said:


> Are they starting to bring blood back or what?


One can wish.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Who did Bliss have to blow to get her own merch commercial?!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They need to switch things up with Dean & Seth, they do the same every week with Seth coming out to talk and calling Dean out or him interrupting him in some way.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Can someone get Strowman a bandaid please


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Loud as fuck.

:mark:


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

Think they should involve Renee Young in this feud to further highlight Dean's fall. Have Dean decimate Rollins, only for Renee to plead with Dean to back away. Dean should then dirty deeds Renee. The heat would go through the roof and it'd just elevate this feud even more.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Himiko said:


> Who did Bliss have to blow to get her own merch commercial?!


Probably the same ones she blows to constantly win the title and constantly be the center of the womens division despite even being injured.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SURVIVOR SERIES DOMINATED SOCIAL MEDIA DID YOU KNOW *KC and the Sunshine Band plays because you know nothing screams hip and cool like disco music*

too bad it didn't dominate anything else :heston


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Did they really gave that segment an hour? Yeez


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Passing Triangles said:


> . Dean should then dirty deeds Renee.


:lol:lol:lol


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Passing Triangles said:


> Think they should involve Renee Young in this feud to further highlight Dean's fall. Have Dean decimate Rollins, only for Renee to plead with Dean to back away. Dean should then dirty deeds Renee. The heat would go through the roof and it'd just elevate this feud even more.


That would be awesome but it's not the Attitude era no more.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think Nakamura needed that win last night more than Seth did.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Dean needs to hit Seth with a car. I feel like that’s the move here.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

"What" chants.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok this is like the 3rd time Seth has come out to talk and Ambrose shows up somewhere far away and nothing happens. Can they change this shit up already? Have Ambrose interfere and cost Seth a match or something, instead of this same shit week after week.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

LOL @ that cheap WWE Network plug.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Fingers crossed burning that vest means no more Shield reunions! They'll reunite again in the future sadly...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I still don't understand why Ambrose vs Rollins is on a B level PPV and not at Mania.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Joseph92 said:


> I think Nakamura needed that win last night more than Seth did.


Seth has to be the leader of getting wins he shouldn't be getting/ doesnt need


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Himiko said:


> Who did Bliss have to blow to get her own merch commercial?!


The same ones who gave her 5 titles reigns in 2 years I suppose :shrug


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Joseph92 said:


> I think Nakamura needed that win last night more than Seth did.


It probably wouldn't have been a popular decision given how liked Seth is. It would have given something to Smackdown though.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"didn't know he was capable of love" yet his wife is sitting like 10 feet from him lmfao.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Ambrose almost died while recouping? That's scary.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I still don't understand why Ambrose vs Rollins is on a B level PPV and not at Mania.


Cause WM is like 5 months away, they can't hold off on them having a match that long and keep the rivalry interesting.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Ok this is like the 3rd time Seth has come out to talk and Ambrose shows up somewhere far away and nothing happens. Can they change this shit up already? Have Ambrose interfere and cost Seth a match or something, instead of this same shit week after week.


 lol as if wwe writers are creative enough to come up with something new


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Why is this crowd so dry?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth confirms that Dean doesn't love Renee. :heston


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Seth: “I hate Dean. I realised that when I watched his upcoming documentary which will be on the WWE network Thursday 23rd November on 3pm Pacific time 6pm eastern time”


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh wow. Dean just said Roman deserved his cancer. Is this how they're getting heat for this feud?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow, can't believe they actually used Roman's cancer like that in the storyline...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow they actually acknowledged Renee and Ambrose' relationship, finally...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

seth bitching about ambrose turning his back yet hes the guy that turned his back on his brothers, how am i meant to take seth even seriously


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Alexander_G said:


> It probably wouldn't have been a popular decision given how liked Seth is. It would have given something to Smackdown though.


True. I just ment that ever since Nakamura won the belt he has been treated like garbage! Hasn't been on TV that much and when he did get on TV he losses! WWE should be building him up not holding him back.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The acting on these security guys...........


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Wasn't that blonde ponytail security dude the one that took down Enzo last night?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Security guard thought he was about that life.:mj4


----------



## ~Eazy~ (Nov 30, 2011)

Don't know how I feel about them using Roman to get heat....


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I’d rather watch Hornswoggle than Ambrose.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"You better get out of my face"

*Gets dropped*

:HA


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

WWE needs to hire better security! The security they have is always getting beat up! LoL


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Renee is terrible


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Seth really wants to fight. :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth Rollins attacking the security guards like a badass babyface :drose


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

CoverD said:


> Wow, can't believe they actually used Roman's cancer like that in the storyline...




Like Vince gives a shit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Sorry, but any talk of Roman's cancer as part of a storyline to get heat is disgusting. There should be a line you don't ever cross.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

the_hound said:


> seth bitching about ambrose turning his back yet hes the guy that turned his back on his brothers, how am i meant to take seth even seriously


How many times does he have to apologize for it and people who use this argument and bring it up all the time?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That line about Roman was totally tasteless, and I hate that they made Dean say that. I'm surprised he even said yes to saying it. Not cool WWE.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Not fighting the riot squad? I'll be damned


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good segment. That Reigns line is surprising. But maybe it shouldn't be considering :vince5


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Riott Squad? Neat


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Dean and Seth aren't good at pretending to hate each other..this is terruble


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

The Woman said:


> Why is this crowd so dry?




It’s LA. You better be Kobe, Kareem or Magic to get respect.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

FrankenTodd said:


> Like Vince gives a shit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never said he did. Just saying its fucked up dude.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Whoa has Sasha and Bayley finally moved on from the Riott Squad? Only to get fed to Nia and Tamina. :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

~Eazy~ said:


> Don't know how I feel about them using Roman to get heat....


Lol they used Paul Bearer to get heat on Punk in the Undertaker WM feud just shortly after he died, Orton even said Eddie was in hell during the Rey feud, so its not really shocking they're using Reigns and his cancer.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Nia & Tamina getting a win then...lol


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Renee Young just needs to stop being a commentator. Not only is she terrible, but it's ruining the kayfabe of this storyline. Now we're supposed to believe she's clueless about this? just put her somewhere.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, that was an awkward segment


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Yikes Dean is about to get the Twitterverse against him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

FrankenTodd said:


> Like Vince gives a shit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. It kinda reminded me of when Orton said that "Eddie is in hell"... That was awful.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

It really is awesome that you're using boss hug to get heat on that fat sloppy slob


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I need Alegra D because WWE is making me become allergic to the bullsh!t.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Well the Seth Dean segment was exactly as i expected+ as crass and tasteless as it has gotten to date. Moving on...


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Ronzilla said:


> Dean and Seth aren't good at pretending to hate each other..this is terruble


Agreed, it's hard to buy into into it or take it seriously.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LARS is on Raw.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Woman said:


> Why is this crowd so dry?


This like the 10th hour of wrestling they've had in the last 3 days, they are tired


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

It is really dumb how they brought up Dean and Renee's relationship and Renee still played the clueless announcer role "What am i supposed to tell you? How would i have any insight on this?' Um maybe cause you're married to the fucking guy?? stupid bitch.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

The Woman said:


> Why is this crowd so dry?


Football is on in L.A


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Bringing up Romans cancer is the way to go.
Its edgy. Lines should be crossed imo like in the attitude era.

Im a few hours people will gonna talk about it it brings attention.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexa looking amazing.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WWE just ruined the Dean & Seth storyline a tad for me with that. They didn't need to bring Roman's cancer into it, they have enough between them without needing to resort to that. Stop fucking the only thing in the company up (apart from Drew McIntyre) that I care about.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

CoverD said:


> Wow, can't believe they actually used Roman's cancer like that in the storyline...


hahaha yeah we can't quite believe a company like wwe would use a tragedy to further a feud.............right


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Why the fuck is bliss out here?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> LARS is on Raw.


Tonight? Did I miss it?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

We really dont need Alexa Bliss involved in everything. She can go away while injured like everyone else..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Tonight? Did I miss it?


They just showed his video package.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

Hephaesteus said:


> Why the fuck is bliss out here?


So we have something nice to look at?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh it's Nia and Tamina.... *switches to Hockey game*


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Nia and Tamina - #toomuchsauce


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lars Sullivan getting called up to Raw? :wow


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"why dont we call her #facebreaker" :eyeroll


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> They just showed his video package.


Awesome I’ll rewind it. :mark


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Well both Bayley & Sasha going to get squashed


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

DammitB said:


> Lars Sullivan getting called up to Raw? :wow


Fits Vince’s type.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

charsetutf said:


> Hephaesteus said:
> 
> 
> > Why the fuck is bliss out here?
> ...


Thats what's nia for?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hephaesteus said:


> Why the fuck is bliss out here?


Cause she can't miss a chance at being on tv and having the spotlight, even injured shes still gotta remain on tv involved in a storyline, even though everyone else when they're injured are gone until they're better.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I can't decide who is more of a waste of space on the roster Alicia Fox or Tamina.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pray that the no talent Clod doesn't injure anyone tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What is up with them all of a sudden putting Tamina on TV recently?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Why does Alexa Bliss talk so fast? I’m exhausted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETateham (Apr 3, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> WWE just ruined the Dean & Seth storyline a tad for me with that. They didn't need to bring Roman's cancer into it, they have enough between them without needing to resort to that. Stop fucking the only thing in the company up (apart from Drew McIntyre) that I care about.


Does it have to be safe and soft for you and more politically correct? Drive home the controversy it makes money.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> "why dont we call her #facebreaker" :eyeroll


breaks my face every time I look at her :brock3


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> I can't decide who is more of a waste of space on the roster Alicia Fox or Tamina.


Alicia Fox is good looking, at least.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

DammitB said:


> Lars Sullivan getting called up to Raw? :wow


Send him to smackdown. We don't need him on Raw.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Sasha and Bayley getting sacrificed for this untalented fatass. fpalm

Gotta get that HEAT yo. Ugh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, now they're going to have Nia beat everyone she comes into contact with. :lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> I can't decide who is more of a waste of space on the roster Alicia Fox or Tamina.


I'd go with Tamina. At least Alicia has a sweet looking back breaker.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I also hate that Alexa is still on TV despite being injured. Everybody else goes away when they're hurt, it's annoying she gets special treatment. Go home until you're cleared Alexa


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Patrick Nye (Nov 20, 2018)

Why the hell is baron corbin not fired for allowing that shit and playing a part in it they wete disqualified and still fight


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, Renee is a terrible commentator. But, you know, HISTORY.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

ETateham said:


> Does it have to be safe and soft for you and more politically correct? Drive home the controversy it makes money.


I wonder how the people of todays society would have survived the Attitude era.
People would lose their minds.



Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The only reason Nia gets any reaction is Becky. The only reason Ronda was booed out of the building is Becky. The Man has long coattails. :becky2


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Tamina's walk is like a mix of michael myers and me walking back from the pantry after eating 3/4ths a large bag of cheetos puffs


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ETateham said:


> Does it have to be safe and soft for you and more politically correct? Drive home the controversy it makes money.


Agreed.

Also why is some acting so appalled and shocked? they've used deaths to further feuds in the past, using someone having cancer isn't as bad as half the shit they've done in the past.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Alexa has definitely gotten some work done on her face lately


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy crap. Tamina is 40 years old. I had no idea.

:trips8


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> What is up with them all of a sudden putting Tamina on TV recently?


True lol it's like once a year they remember she exists


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> True lol it's like once a year they remember she exists


And I just found out she's 40. I had no idea. Thought she was like 32 or 33 or some shit. Crazy.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how Sasha can't get anywhere near the title cause shes friends with Bayley and must always be in tag matches with her, thats why i want her to go to SDL, she needs to get the fuck away from Bayley, shes like a giant anchor holding her career down.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Tamina has been there since Kelly Kelly was Divas champion and has never had even one memorable moment.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

is Sullivan gonna start off by squashing the same 3 jobbers for two months straight?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Prayer Police said:


> is Sullivan gonna start off by squashing the same 3 jobbers for two months straight?


Sullivan?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

#Cake Eater.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

They should do a storyline with Nia kayfabe injuring the Raw womens divison till TLC

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> And I just found out she's 40. I had no idea. Thought she was like 32 or 33 or some shit. Crazy.


Yeah it's crazy she's that old she looks good for her age. It's crazy to think she's been around almost a decade


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I just stepped away for a few minutes, why is Alexa on commentary? SS is over, there is no more team Raw.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Nia’s big spot of the match. OF COURSE she botches it


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> I love how Sasha can't get anywhere near the title cause shes friends with Bayley and must always be in tag matches with her, thats why i want her to go to SDL, she needs to get the fuck away from Bayley, shes like a giant anchor holding her career down.


The Brooklyn match is like simultaneously the best and worst thing to ever happen to their careers.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wasn't expecting to see Dean again.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Dean still polite enough to apologise for interrupting Charly :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly looking good


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Still wondering why the fuck Alexa was out there, like there was no reason at all for her to be out there. Its like she can't accept being off tv and not having her face seen for a fucking week, so shes gotta come out for a random match that has nothing to do with her and do commentary.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

F this shite. fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Speaking of Rusev, what the hell happened to him?


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Holy shit, please retire Tamina. There was a point there where she got stuck and couldn't move because of her wonky knees. Plus, she was about 10 steps too slow and Bayley was left sitting around waiting to get hit multiple times. Nia is as bad. Their stamina is equal to to an out of shape sloth. Not fat shaming, they are just so damn slow and boring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

EMGESP said:


> Speaking of Rusev, what the hell happened to him?


He's on SD.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

~Eazy~ said:


> Don't know how I feel about them using Roman to get heat....


If they okayed it with roman beforehand then I'm "okay" with it. Even though this could obviously look real bad if Romans treatment goes south.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Still wondering why the fuck Alexa was out there, like there was no reason at all for her to be out there. Its like she can't accept being off tv and not having her face seen for a fucking week, so shes gotta come out for a random match that has nothing to do with her and do commentary.


Well she's nice to look at.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Still wondering why the fuck Alexa was out there, like there was no reason at all for her to be out there. Its like she can't accept being off tv and not having her face seen for a fucking week, so shes gotta come out for a random match that has nothing to do with her and do commentary.


You know she's just doing what she's told to do, right?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how Bayley and Sasha had a blood feud going at one point, assaulting each other every week, months and months of build for it, and it led to nowhere and there was never even a match and they just ended up making up and being best friends again. Probably the dumbest shit the companies done in years.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

SavoySuit said:


> You know she's just doing what she's told to do, right?


It's still real to him, dammit.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

'Burn it Down'

:lol

Seth gettin' pissed.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahaha drake getting piss jokes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Drake pissing his pants. :lmao

Completely forgot about that since last night.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

SavoySuit said:


> You know she's just doing what she's told to do, right?


Bullshit buddy, i'm sure shes had some say in remaining on tv while injured, everyone else KO, Sami Zayn, Nia Jax etc all remain off tv while injured and don't appear again til they're recovered. Yet for some reason this bitch remains on tv every week? I highly doubt they requested her to do this, i'm positive shes told them she wants to stay on tv cause they send everyone else home until better.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Rhyno with the crackers


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I may be simple as fuck, but I tend to like these type of story threads where the face chased the heel all episode.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Pee jokes now? sigh


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so much for be a star WWE


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

be a star......................yup anti bullying


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Speaking of piss, perfect time for a bathroom break.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

My wife has been waiting for the Lucha House Party and Bobby Roode laughing about piss all night thanks WWE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

I’m actually starting to enjoy the mind games route as the night goes on with Dean and Seth. As Renee said, don’t underestimate the cerebral warfare of Dean Ambrose. They’re playing that pretty well.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

That was corny but I liked it. :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

More offensive Lucha House Party's pinatas, or the Mexicools lawnmowers?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Good for WWE promoting workplace bullying


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> I may be simple as fuck, but I tend to like these type of story threads where the face chased the heel all episode.


I like them, too. Wish they did them more often. They're short and sweet too, which I like.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Somewhere Vince is also dying...of laughter.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I really love how angry Dean is making Seth. Seth needs this if he wants to overcome Dean.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

That segment was sooo childish, ffs be a star!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Trophies said:


> Somewhere Vince is also dying...of laughter.


He is probably laughing so hard he pissed himself


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Vince's sense of humor is too puerile.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Holy shit was that the black dude from tough enough in catering? he has a job there?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That comedy was so bad


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> I like them, too. Wish they did them more often. They're short and sweet too, which I like.


Plus it's always a good thing when a heel can avoid a fight without looking like a pussy. Dean looks like he's pulling the strings here, not like he's afraid Seth will beat him up.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Be a star, Roode!

Really, why are these guys laughing at Maverick when they know that can get AOP after them? I hate seeing whats happened with Roode.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

really embarrassing segment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lucha House Party on Raw again. Makes me really think Vince doesn't give a fuck about ratings anymore. They're not even on the Raw brand. They're 205 Live guys.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Praying for a Revival win!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If the Revival lose :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Chris22 said:


> Praying for a Revival win!


I hope they do win, but they made it a 3 on 2 match for some reason.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> Lucha House Party on Raw again. Makes me really think Vince doesn't give a fuck about ratings anymore. They're not even on the Raw brand. They're 205 Live guys.


That gif is hilarious


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why are Lucha House Party randomly on raw again? why? they're not even on the raw roster, and they decided to not even have the CW's on the show anymore.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

dsnotgood said:


> That gif is hilarious


What gif?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I knew they would loose.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

What a weird way to say "handicap match"


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

what the actual fuck honestly


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Revival lose.

:trips8


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Vince must hate Revival


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Glad I turned that trash off


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

This Raw is in LA and you ask why Lucha House Party is on it?

Vince has always had "random" matches involving luchas in places where there is a large hispanic population, he knows they are loyal to "their" wrestlers and show up in the expectation of seeing them. And don't show up next time if they don't


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Only in this company would they turn someone whose a dangerous shitty wrestler into their fucking gimmick.

A real heel would capitalize on this heat by cutting a scathing promo or doing something of note but all Nia does is waggle her hammock of a hand around and blow on her knuckles.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was a mess


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

deepelemblues said:


> This Raw is in LA and you ask why Lucha House Party is on it?
> 
> Vince has always had "random" matches involving luchas in places where there is a large hispanic population, he knows they are loyal to "their" wrestlers and show up in the expectation of seeing them. And don't show up next time if they don't


They were on Raw a couple of weeks ago, too. Don't remember where that Raw was, though.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Renee is so awful at commentating, just fucking leave already.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow Revival seriously just jobbed to these Lucha jobbers? God who did the Revival piss off? did they accidentally sneeze on Vince or something? Wtf is the deal with booking them like shit constantly? I seriously hope they leave when their contracts are up and go to NJPW or somewhere where they'll be treated right.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What a match and beat down :applause


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rousey next.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Will Ronda come out with her mean face or sad face? Decisions decisions. lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Catalanotto said:


> Renee is so awful at commentating, just fucking leave already.


its to bad because she was pretty decent in NXT.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Ronda should close the show but I suppose Bork needs to do something after being taken down to jobber level with his F-5


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

I wonder who's contracts are almost up anyhow? Surely someone's bound to leave this hellhole by the year's end. I don't see how they can stand it.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Hopefully Ronda shits on the audience.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear to god if Ronda still comes out smiling and waving during her entrance after last night....


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Strategize said:


> Sasha and Bayley getting sacrificed for this untalented fatass. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/FA2CI9v.gif" border="0" alt="" title="fpalm" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Gotta get that HEAT yo. Ugh.


Nia Jax gets way too much hate. Who cares if she's not thin, find something else to hate on. Most of the female roster is nothing special.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ronda better shit on that fucking crowd, fucking douchebags chanting you deserve it after having a chair stomped on her neck and putting a pretty damn good match, she needs to rip them a new one. They're gonna boo her anyways, if she just comes out there cutting a sappy promo and being a true blue babyface while getting shat on its gonna look awful.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

BURN IT DOWN


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

BarrettBarrage said:


> Only in this company would they turn someone whose a dangerous shitty wrestler into their fucking gimmick.
> 
> A real heel would capitalize on this heat by cutting a scathing promo or doing something of note but all Nia does is waggle her hammock of a hand around and blow on her knuckles.



The problem is she worse on the mic than she is in the ring. Her version of a scathing promo would put the audience to sleep


----------



## Magnum721 (Jul 11, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Still wondering why the fuck Alexa was out there, like there was no reason at all for her to be out there. Its like she can't accept being off tv and not having her face seen for a fucking week, so shes gotta come out for a random match that has nothing to do with her and do commentary.


Alexa will end up RAW commish after tlc. Shes not gonna wrestle for a while. Book it


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they are still milking roman reigns FFS


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Random Titus appearance.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean walking past in the background when Seth was talking :lmao

Then Titus tattling on Dean LOL.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

what the fuck?
Here, have a fake title worth fuck all!
We're not donating anything but the fans can


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

WWE gave the LAFD a cheap kids Universal title belt. Good for them, really helping out there!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ronda Lousey is the worst, she is not even selling her injuries from last night


----------



## SubAlum75 (Dec 27, 2017)

The handing out the glove is dumb


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

hahahahaa smiling all the way to the ring


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Bullshit buddy, i'm sure shes had some say in remaining on tv while injured, everyone else KO, Sami Zayn, Nia Jax etc all remain off tv while injured and don't appear again til they're recovered. Yet for some reason this bitch remains on tv every week? I highly doubt they requested her to do this, i'm positive shes told them she wants to stay on tv cause they send everyone else home until better.


Dang man, you sound like you need some help.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Smiley dumbass


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And she still comes out smiling and handing out merch to the fans.... i',m almost done with this bitch i swear.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ronda still smiling...


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Catalanotto said:


> Renee is so awful at commentating, just fucking leave already.




This cannot be said enough.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Start talking, please.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

California are retarded
"you deserve getting beat up! But we love you!"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

She no selling the whole damn thing.:sodone


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Wipe that stupid smile off your face NOW.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

People don't even care about Charlotte. They want Becky. :lmao


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

:maury


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is she smiling???? She should be pissed off!


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Rousey's smiling thing really helps sell that beating huh...


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

What is up with that reaction? Its like every person in that audience is chanting something completely different.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No Charlotte chants. :beckylol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'mshocked WWE didn't force bad makeup on her
She looks pretty


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

SavoySuit said:


> Dang man, you sound like you need some help.


How so? you said something and i replied to it giving my reason as to why i think you're wrong, not sure what post you read.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

We want Becky chants :mark:


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

opcorn


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

OMG Ronda, you got mauled last night why are you smiling?!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I have no idea what is going on here.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Shahhhtaapppp Ronda 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SubAlum75 (Dec 27, 2017)

Odd makeup choice.


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

Whats with all these shots at Becky.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chris22 said:


> OMG Ronda, you got mauled last night why are you smiling?!


And why is she walking around like nothing happened


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

sigh
Of course they're forcing Fake Tits into this
it should be Ronda/Becky
not Titty Flair/Ronda


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

She is not selling the beating from last night at all.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Charlotte/Ronda at the Rumble.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

More Becky chants :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is anyone else annoyed that Ronda is not selling shit?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ronda stiff Corbin plz he has boxing background 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Godlike13 said:


> Whats with all these shots at Becky.


Setting up their WM match.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

She got a chair stomped across her throat WHY is she still apparently healthy and walking 1 day later. FGS sell it. Have her out for a week.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I have to say, Ronda picked up on how to recite a scripted promo really well.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ronda going after Nia to try and decrease the boos "Maybe if i threaten the one who hurt Becky they'll like me". Fuck that go after those doucehabgs and tell them off.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This geek.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You don't deserve it anyways. :draper2


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

She is still a cringe worthy talker. Her in ring work is good, she just needs to be given short short promos for now until she gets some rhythm. She is way overtalking.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

You guys are so sensitive sometimes.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Is anyone else annoyed that Ronda is not selling shit?


Yes, probably more then I should be lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Told ya.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I bet Rousey's bf pulls out


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

17 fights don't seen like a lot.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

She said bitch. We have a badass over here.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ronda Becky > you sry. I hope this Shayna no doubt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So stomping on someones throat with a chair now does nothing to you? The announcers was putting it over as it could end her career ffs, yet shes out here looking healthy as fuck and not even a sore throat or a limp.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Godlike13 said:


> Whats with all these shots at Becky.


Becky is still dragging her all over Twitter, and still mangled her arm and dropped her on her own show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

At least it's a good cliffhanger for a commercial break...for once.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Shayna about to take the title and heels shall reign RAW 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Baron looked so confused when she offered to fight him


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Seems unlikely, but the way Corbin emphasised NEXT... Shayna Baszler? Would be weird considering she is NXT champ, but it has happened before.

Probs just gonna be Ruby Riot or Mickie though.


----------



## Daheelfacetweener (Nov 18, 2018)

I don't know what it is but I find Ronda to be kinda sexy at times.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Showstopper said:


> She said bitch. We have a badass over here.


:lmao

Rousey said in a red carpet intervew before Evolution that she wants to start a family.

Now is a good time, then never come back.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I've loved Ronda in the ring, but wow, she is awful on the mic. Keep her off it.

I've enjoyed Seth and Dean's cat and mouse game backstage though. There's way too little of that these days.

Great first hour two with the six man tag too. Awesome match.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> She said bitch. We have a badass over here.


It drives me crazy that the writers have a fetish for having the wrestlers say Bitch in their promos. And they always over punctuate it to which makes it worse lol


----------



## Magnum721 (Jul 11, 2018)

She's been improving tho.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Hopefully its not someone boring.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Ronda's quite good at selling immediate offense, but she's bad at selling it in storyline. Even within the same match she just flips a switch and starts no-selling sometimes.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ugh it’s gonna be Ruby Riott


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not gonna lie, that "do you want a shot with the champ?" line reminded me to some adult movies lines :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

safc-scotty said:


> Seems unlikely, but the way Corbin emphasised NEXT... Shayna Baszler? Would be weird considering she is NXT champ, but it has happened before.
> 
> Probs just gonna be Ruby Riot or Mickie though.


Doubt it, Shanya's friend was on twitter taking up for Ronda and threatening Charlotte for what she did. They're clearly gonna bring up Shayna to be with Ronda so they can eventually do the 4 horsewomen matchup they've teased for years.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Magnum721 said:


> She's been improving tho.


So have the Cleveland Browns


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mickey James UGH

wait she has been back for two years?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Gimme a break Mickie really 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

...........oh, it's Mickie


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh, come on.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

:kurtcry3


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

lol Mickie James? How many times has Ronda rag dolled her and made easy work of her? Baron acting like it was a forgone conclusion she was losing with who he picked.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mickie? Lame....I know it was being super super hopeful but the roof would of exploded off that place if Becky's music hit.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

I like Mickie. What's wrong with Mickie?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was a disappointment.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Ronda Lousey is the worst, she is not even selling her injuries from last night


What is wrestling fans fascination with shitty name puns?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

FFS Lousey is acting like nothing even happened last night. She should have gone to NXT for at least a year


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Mickie James? Really?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> FFS Lousey is acting like nothing even happened last night. She should have gone to NXT for at least a year


And people said she was good at selling :mj4


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Ughh :allen


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

This match has already lasted longer than it should have.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is that the only wrestling move she knows??


----------



## ETateham (Apr 3, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> What is wrestling fans fascination with shitty name puns?


That's how they think they sound clever when they sound like 5 yr old schoolgirls.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

All of this is being really disappointing.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Still hate how Ronda does the armbar in WWE, don't get why she can't just do it the way its supposed to be done.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Not sure what the point of that was.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ETateham said:


> That's how they think they sound clever when they sound like 5 yr old schoolgirls.


Still more clever than the shitty stuff Vince comes up with


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Still hate how Ronda does the armbar in WWE, don't get why she can't just do it the way its supposed to be done.


Yeah it looks retarded.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Ronda should not even have been on this RAW. Should have been gone this week selling the injuries, since we know she has no idea how to be on screen and sell them.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Nia just looked at Ronda like she was a tasty snack...


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Ronda should've been written off for a few weeks to sell the beating from Survivor Series.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Still hate how Ronda does the armbar in WWE, don't get why she can't just do it the way its supposed to be done.


I like it, personally. She does it with attitude.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm glad the chants were mostly Becky chants.

I really hope Rousey v Charlotte ends up at the Rumble rather than dragged out to Mania. 

Charlotte better not win the women's rumble no no NO!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ETateham said:


> That's how they think they sound clever when they sound like 5 yr old schoolgirls.


Right, like I don't care who it is, they're always bad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Not sure what the point of that was.


It was an impressive impactful segment. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the hell was the point of that? Nia just looked at her up close and left?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

That match was kinda terrible ?


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

What the hell was the point of that match?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hmm, I'm wondering whether we might get one more Seth & Dean segment :hmm:


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Still hate how Ronda does the armbar in WWE, don't get why she can't just do it the way its supposed to be done.


Especially since others imitate it correctly










But I guess that's the point. Ronda has to be special?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

The fuck was that nia? :heston


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Not sure what the point of that was.


I think tonight will do more harm to her character. The beating was meant to give her vulnerability. She comes off like the Terminator instead.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> It was an impressive impactful segment. :lmao


And if that wasn't 'impactful' enough, they then send Nia out there just to look at her up close...and leave.

:lmao


----------



## ETateham (Apr 3, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> Still more clever than the shitty stuff Vince comes up with


Yet you still watch it. Quit complaining like a ninny about every little thing.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I can't wait for Ronda to squash Nia and send her back to irrelevancy.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Himiko said:


> That match was kinda terrible ?


The whole Rousey title reign has been kinda terrible.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So what's the main event? A Paul Heyman promo?


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

I've seen as much Nia as I can stomach seeing for one weekend.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ETateham said:


> Yet you still watch it. Quit complaining like a ninny about every little thing.


Its not every little thing, that she didn't sell her injuries from last night, that is huge. How can you claim that is a little thing.

You complaining about a pun on her name is a little thing.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

ETateham said:


> Yet you still watch it. Quit complaining like a ninny about every little thing.


Says the dude whining about name puns.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Roode is a wasted talent in wwe, specially hanging around with this guy


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Last night Ronda sold that beat down very well IMO. Tonight’s lack of selling is on the folks backstage. They booked her in a match when she should be on the shelf and probably not even at the venue.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

HiddenFlaw said:


> The fuck was that nia? :heston


She intended to hit the snack bar, but hit the wrong exit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why doesn't Vince just do away with the tag division? its obvious he gives no fucks about it and puts no effort into making it worth a fuck, why not just get rid of it or make a tag team show on the network? I don't get why you keep something around you don't like or care about.


----------



## ETateham (Apr 3, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its not every little thing, that she didn't sell her injuries from last night, that is huge. How can you claim that is a little thing.
> 
> You complaining about a pun on her name is a little thing.


I dunno, she heals fast? Who fucking cares! They got to move on with the show.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I really hope Becky is on Smackdown tomorrow night


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Why doesn't Vince just do away with the tag division? its obvious he gives no fucks about it and puts no effort into making it worth a fuck, why not just get rid of it or make a tag team show on the network? I don't get why you keep something around you don't like or care about.


And the worst thing is he is probably going to make a women's tag team division


----------



## SubAlum75 (Dec 27, 2017)

Well, now I remember why I dislike RR.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ETateham said:


> I dunno, she heals fast? Who fucking cares! They got to move on with the show.


You should care for continuity and storyline purposes. Its a joke you are even trying to defend her not selling her injuries.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A movie about Paige.

Okay.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Last night Ronda sold that beat down very well IMO. Tonight’s lack of selling is on the folks backstage. They booked her in a match when she should be on the shelf and probably not even at the venue.


Correct. It's really not Ronda's fault, it's on booking to tell her to sell injuries and they don't seem to want to do that here, but portray her as Supergirl. It's not a good look.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> You should care for continuity and storyline purposes. Its a joke you are even trying to defend her not selling her injuries.


Dude... no one sells kayfabe injuries anymore. It’s a sad state of the wrestling business all around.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gable and Roode with jobber entrances.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Dude... no one sells kayfabe injuries anymore. It’s a sad state of the wrestling business all around.


That is not true, Daniel Bryan and AJ Styles do just to name a couple.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

The second that Becky got injured I knew that they would milk it to death.

Ronda was throwing passive aggressive jabs at Becky without mentioning her.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gee. I wonder who will win this one.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Kabraxal said:


> Dude... no one sells kayfabe injuries anymore. It’s a sad state of the wrestling business all around.


Well unless you work in NXT where they actually do it the right way...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Age of Piss in the house. :mark


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They’re making this Ronda storyline too complicated. Suddenly she has 3 feuds going on at once - Becky Lynch, Nia Jax and Charlotte. And two of them are on a different show to her. I pray they don’t mess up her feud with Becky because that’s the one the fans want the most, followed by her Charlotte one. No one cares about Nia.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

WindPhoenix said:


> The second that Becky got injured I knew that they would milk it to death.
> 
> Ronda was throwing passive aggressive jabs at Becky without mentioning her.


Ronda should be thanking the Lord Almighty for every day she's on a different brand than Becky, and is thus saved from having to get murdered on live TV in a face to face promo battle.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone else think Rezar would be a good singles wrestler? I kinda get Lesnar vibes when i look at him, seeing as he also has an MMA background.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This chant.

:mj4


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else think Rezar would be a good singles wrestler? I kinda get Lesnar vibes when i look at him, seeing as he also has an MMA background.


You know who would make a good singles wrestler too? Cesero.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy shit, I was wrong.

:lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

x&y has pinned the champs!!!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

AOP :buried


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And here this company goes again with beating the champions in a non title match so it means you get a title match...fucking hate that. And Roode and Gable will lose when the title are on the line i'm guessing...


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

WWE are gonna regret having Maverick piss himself if this “A-O-Pee-Pee” chants catch on


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

AOP is going to have the worst title reign. Vince really hates tag wrestling doesn't he?


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Way to kill the momentum.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They made Dean lame lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They should’ve never taken the titles off Vacant


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wish they would let Dean just be a demented heel instead of doing the generic, cheap, insult the home crowd heat. Then he just becomes like everyone else.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Thank you WWE, for letting Dean talk so much <3

Also Dean calling people out for getting upset about that Roman line earlier. Nicely played.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

So dean and Rollins closing the show?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"Hey, if Seth wants to find me, I'm right here."

*switches his location to a different part of the building*

"If Seth wants to find me, I'm right here."

- Dean Ambrose 2018 :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I wish they would let Dean just be a demented heel instead of doing the generic, cheap, insult the home crowd heat. Then he just becomes like everyone else.


yeah just let him go full on Moxley


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Dean going for that cheap heat :lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Loving the stuff from Ambrose tonight.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Headliner said:


> I wish they would let Dean just be a demented heel instead of doing the generic, cheap, insult the home crowd heat. Then he just becomes like everyone else.


Indeed. He is capable of doing so much better than this thus far.

Even his old FCW work was edgier than this.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I like the idea posted earlier about Dean giving Renee the Dirty Deeds for trying to stop him from killing Seth.

Fuck the cheap heat. Go full Attitude Era.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Too many commercials.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Headliner said:


> I wish they would let Dean just be a demented heel instead of doing the generic, cheap, insult the home crowd heat. Then he just becomes like everyone else.


Agreed. The guy just oozes with heel potential, but it seems like he's just pulling his material from the generic heel playbook.

I obviously don't blame him one bit. He's doing the best he can with what he has to work with. It's just such a shame to see WWE's piss poor writing staff hamstringing him so much.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I know its wishful thinking but i'd like to see Dean go back to trunks and become more like his FCW character


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Guess no Dean & Seth ending the show cos Seth's leaving. Boo.

It just looks like Seth gave up too easily. C'mon Seth, you can do better than that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Too many commercials.


they have to add in all the ads they used to get in the overrun into the main show


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> they have to add in all the ads they used to get in the overrun into the main show


Yeah, it's annoying.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Steve Black Man said:


> Agreed. The guy just oozes with heel potential, but it seems like he's just pulling his material from the generic heel playbook.
> 
> I obviously don't blame him one bit. He's doing the best he can with what he has to work with. It's just such a shame to see WWE's piss poor writing staff hamstringing him so much.


If they cut him loose, he'd be the coolest guy in the room. He'd be the psycho Christian Bale of wrestling.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Seth will be back before the show is over.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I think doing the same old "fuck this place" heel crap was a pretty bad idea, but overall, I'm really liking what they're doing here.

Using Roman's illness may be tasteless, but the show must go on, and it is an effective fuel. People always complain about feuds being artificial, about people not looking like/speaking like they want to kill each other. Can't do it this time. 


I called the Majin Vegeta speech from last week and all this week's "retribution" talk about how they used to be sinners and shall all get their dues was pretty good.

I don't know how can some people in here can call him generic. By twisting moral values and using the past, he's the been the best serious heel since Peak-form Bray Wyatt and his demented ramblings.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So are they just gonna make Natalya's gimmick from here on out that her dad died? Seems they mention it everytime we see her now.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This show has only 20 mins left, I keep forgetting that they axed the overrun lol.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wait so Brock is the main event? Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Also, Seth is obviously tricking Ambrose into showing up and they're obviously closing the show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

How did Jim Neidhart die? I already forgot.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Guess no Dean & Seth ending the show cos Seth's leaving. Boo.
> 
> It just looks like Seth gave up too easily. C'mon Seth, you can do better than that.


I'm not buying it


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Dean will come out to the ring because he thinks Seth is gone but Seth will show up/sneak attack him and have a brawl.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Guess no Dean & Seth ending the show cos Seth's leaving. Boo.
> 
> It just looks like Seth gave up too easily. C'mon Seth, you can do better than that.




Remind me never to play hide and seek with him


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Did Brock decide he didn’t want to come out? Or did you guys forget he’s there? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> How did Jim Neidhart die? I already forgot.


he fell at his house and hit his head


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> he fell at his house and hit his head


Thanks.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Sincere said:


> Raw about to produce another WOAT candidate?


At least Raw is consistent?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn. That move by Ruby.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I didn't know Brock was supposed to be there? :lol Was he?


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Thank you WWE, for letting Dean talk so much <3
> 
> Also Dean calling people out for getting upset about that Roman line earlier. Nicely played.


wrestling fans forget heels are supposed to piss you off and make you feel uncomfortable sometimes.

however, we live in a world where fans want to cool and cheer the heel.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Too many commercials.


not enough in my opinion after tonight's turdfest


----------



## Daheelfacetweener (Nov 18, 2018)

One of the worst shows this year


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lmao did they false advertise Brock again?

I think Seth-Dean will close with a backstage brawl.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wtf they advertised Brock during the show too lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wish they'd do something like that Seth gets to the airport and Dean is there and they end up brawling in the terminal :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So is Steph closing with a celebration of RAW superiority?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Pronk255 said:


> however, we live in a world where fans want to cool and cheer the heel.


It's not about "wanting to be cool" whatever the fuck that is supposed to mean.

It's about WWE babyfaces fucking suck, and get booked and scripted in handcuffed and formulaic fashion, while only heels get to do entertaining shit that people actually like to see.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Ace said:


> Lmao did they false advertise Brock again?
> 
> I think Seth-Dean will close with a backstage brawl.


did they advertise him? i must have missed it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I didn't know Brock was supposed to be there? <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> Was he?


 He was but I think it will be Seth finding Dean and attacking him.

No time for Brock.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

why do heels on the outside always jump into the ring leaving a line of retreat open to the face after they get a win :hmm:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Riotts :buried


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did the WWE forget they have no overrun


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Local medical facility...please don't go to the local hospitals to get those hands.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

YAY Dean's coming to the ring!

Do we reckon Seth is trying to play mind games with Dean and he didn't actually leave? :lol He's gonna show up in the crowd and attack Dean?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dean Ambrose is going to close Raw :woo


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wtf I’m tired of this teasing Brock shit fuck you WWE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Did the WWE forget they have no overrun


 Recaps, commercial and backstage brawl.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Chattered elbow my ass, that would mean he's out for RR.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Riotts :buried


it's time to split up the riott squad. 

let ruby go out on her own as a loner and turn liv face.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, they really false advertised Brock.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

will be back in 2 weeks all healed up


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The first ever Thanksgiving feast fight? Don't they do that every year?? Maybe call it a different name?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Are they seriously gonna have Dean be this stupid and fall for Seth's obvious plan?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

"shattered elbow" :lmao


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Sincere said:


> It's not about "wanting to be cool" whatever the fuck that is supposed to mean.
> 
> It's about WWE babyfaces fucking suck, and get booked and scripted in handcuffed and formulaic fashion, while only heels get to do entertaining shit that people actually like to see.


I'm old enough to still remember when a face was like Ricky Morton.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Braun suffering from anal bleeding ?

1 like = 1 prayer.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Chattered elbow my ass, that would mean he's out for RR.


he definitely wouldnt be fighting in four weeks at tlc either.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Finish this ad break already, we only have 9 minutes left!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Wow, they really false advertised Brock.


 They've done it several times, not surprising.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> They've done it several times, not surprising.


Yep. Just so stupid.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Brock don't give a shit. How many times do you guys have to get reminded?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The last 20 mins of raw has been 10 mins of ads


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Too long of a commercial break. So dumb.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Pronk255 said:


> did they advertise him? i must have missed it.


Yesterday during SS, I saw a commercial.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Pronk255 said:


> he definitely wouldnt be fighting in four weeks at tlc either.


Haha forgot about tlc


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Going back to the well of no-show heat for Brock, eh? fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dean getting booed hard.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Sincere said:


> Going back to the well of no-show heat for Brock, eh? fpalm


You know it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That AJ 365 was awesome.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Wow, they really false advertised Brock.


Exactly what I was thinking. They blatantly plugged that "Brock on RAW" promo during SSeries and pulled us in like fools.:renee2:vincefu


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its fucked how raw comes back from an ad and there is just 5 mins left. who the hell is timing out there ads. the no overruns for raw has been a disaster


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Finish this ad break already, we only have 9 minutes left!


4 minutes* :heston

i remember back in the day when WWE arranged its commercial breaks so they didn't come in the middle of matches and if they wanted to have an uninterrupted 10-20 minutes for the main event they could 

too bad WWE lost the power to arrange its commercial breaks... oh wait it didn't. this is the way they want to do it because :vincefu


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shouldn't Renee recuse herself from Dean commentary?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO Dean really hates LA :lmao

Or the script writer in charge hates it and is making Dean say it for them LOL.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Ace said:


> That AJ 365 was awesome.


When WWE's BTS type docu media is superior to their TV product :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I wonder if this will main event TLC.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What’s your trap Dean


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Dean: “at Crown Jewel, triple H and Shawn Michaels will REST. IN. PEACE. goodnight folks, drive safe”. Show goes off the air.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Ambrose looks constipated.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That pop.

:mark:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

YER DIRTY LIL CHILLUNS


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So the main event match for raw was Ruby vs Nattie LMAO

RAw is such trash


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I thought Seth faked leaving.

LA garbage :bjpenn


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Low blow strikes again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Oooooooooooooo-oooooooooooooooooooh THAT SMELL

CAN YOU SMELL THAT SMELL


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

2018...year of the low blows. :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

That nut shot :nak :bryan
Yes! No more overrun.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This sums up what that smell was


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Sincere said:


> Going back to the well of no-show heat for Brock, eh? fpalm


not really.

they didnt mention it tonight and hes not involved in any storylines right now.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

If they keep overdoing it with the low blows, it's going to lose the holy shit moment and the effect will wear off. This company needs to stop overdoing things.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

"One more time" chants.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lmfao this company and low blows :lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Seth legging it to the ring as if the show only has 2 minutes until it goes off the air.

... oh yeah.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Shouldn't Renee recuse herself from Dean commentary?




She can’t even rescue herself from her own commentary. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Whats up with all the low blows lately? Is it a Vince thing lmao


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

It's time.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Seriously, what is it with this company and its obsession with low blows?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Did the show end or did my stream just do me a favor?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

"no more overruns"

Raw abruptly gets cut off at 11:02

NBC putting its foot down on Vince's and Kevin Dunn's incompetence at showrunning

:ha


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Am I the only one who hates them?

It makes the faces look like idiots and heels look like creepy losers.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Pronk255 said:


> not really.
> 
> they didnt mention it tonight and hes not involved in any storylines right now.


They advertised at SSeries. Hard to get involved in storylines when you're not there. Also, he's holding the belt. He's automatically involved in storylines.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1064730077273841665

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1064730337920475136


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think I liked Raw better with the over run time. That ending tonight seemed rushed.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

FrankenTodd said:


> She can’t even rescue herself from her own commentary.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Renee is horrible, especially so in this Dean/Seth angle. There's no passion in her voice at all. It's so monotone as though Dean is just another person.

WWE needs to stop with the low blows. Ambrose should've just put Seth's head through blocks as payback.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good night of development for the storyline. Someone in this company is obviously obsessed with low blows, though. They better not use them as a finish to their matches, though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Low blow spam is the new ddt/superkick.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1064730337920475136


No one will ever know.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I bet those refs at the end were probably telling Dean and Seth to wrap it up cos Raw was ending :lol

Liked it though, Dean's mic work was making me laugh more than it probably should, and I liked the brawl. I wanted more air time for this feud, I'm glad we finally got something else.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Sincere said:


> When WWE's BTS type docu media is superior to their TV product :lmao


Honestly their production team must be top notch. The video packages and documentaries are always awesome.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So what is main eventing TLC?

This or the WWE Championship?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Vince should be embarrassed as fuck that NBC/USA clearly cut off the last few seconds of Raw because he was 2 minutes over the new alleged hard 11PM end that NBC/USA imposed 

I have no doubt that it will happen again though, lackadaisical slipshoddery is the hallmark of WWE live TV production these days


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Other than the segments with Dean/Seth this was a horrible post PPV episode of RAW. The stuff with Braun/Corbin took up nearly the entire first hour of RAW. They had some excitement with the anticipation of Ronda's opponent but that ended when Mickie came out.

Looking forward to Smackdown.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Honestly their production team must be top notch. The video packages and documentaries are always awesome.


They got Michael Rapport and Imagine Dragons. I'm surprised how much money they put into it.

That moment between Heyman and AJ was great, I'm glad they caught it. You could tell it meant so much for AJ and he was holding back tears.



The Boy Wonder said:


> Other than the segments with Dean/Seth this was a horrible post PPV episode of RAW. The stuff with Braun/Corbin took up nearly the entire first hour of RAW. They had some excitement with the anticipation of Ronda's opponent but that ended when Mickie came out.
> 
> Looking forward to Smackdown.


 SD has so much going on I think the major story going forward is Shane's turn.

I'd like to see AJ off tv until the go home, Bryan can run through guys and talk shit about AJ till then to build the feud.

That leaves more time for Becky, Charlotte, Joe, Nakamura, Orton and Cien.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Baron Corbin/Bobby Lashley/Drew McIntyre vs Braun Strowman/Finn Balor/Elias Elimination Tag match 

- Baron Corbin, Bobby Lashley, and Drew McIntyre assaulting Braun Strowman post-match + steel step attack

- Seth Rollins/Dean Ambrose segment

- Seth Rollins attacks security guards in backstage segment

- Dean Ambrose/Seth Rollins closing segment + brawl


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fantastic night of development for this storyline. Loved the short backstage segments with Seth seeking Dean out. Happy WWE decided to make Seth aggressive and not the route of him not wanting to fight his brother. Good decision there. We need more aggressive faces like that these days. 

Dean got pretty big heat when he came out to the ring and Seth got a big pop when he came out. Loved it. Dean definitely is getting heat and Seth is definitely getting cheered. No more BS false narratives regarding that aspect. Good brawl. Could've went alittle longer but that LONG ass commercial break right before this segment started took up a crazy amount of time. DUMB.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> Good night of development for the storyline. Someone in this company is obviously obsessed with low blows, though. They better not use them as a finish to their matches, though.


Well it's something, but it could be much better. These two are capable of so much more.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexander_G said:


> Well it's something, but it could be much better. These two are capable of so much more.


If anyone was expecting Jon Moxley, they have no idea how WWE runs these days.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Ace said:


> SD has so much going on I think the major story going forward is Shane's turn.
> 
> I'd like to see AJ off tv until the go home, Bryan can run through guys and talk shit about AJ till then to build the feud.
> 
> That leaves more time for Becky, Charlotte, Joe, Nakamura, Orton and Cien.


I'm not sure if AJ will face DB at TLC because he might have a MMC match with Charlotte. I wouldn't mind seeing a segment where AJ questions why Charlotte did what she did. 

Expect to see an NXT call up tomorrow with Shane shaking things up on SD. Any ideas who it might be?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I'm not sure if AJ will face DB at TLC because he might have a MMC match with Charlotte. I wouldn't mind seeing a segment where AJ questions why Charlotte did what she did.
> 
> Expect to see an NXT call up tomorrow with Shane shaking things up on SD. Any ideas who it might be?


 True, I just assumed it would make sense for the conclusion of their feud to end at TLC. Otherwise there's no real candidate for it from the SD side and you have 2 from Raw.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

RAW wasn't terrible, just didn't do much to hold my attention after the first hour.

The shows are too damn long. This Seth/Dean feud is ridiculously boring, Ronda on the mic is horrific and the tag division is saddening. Bright spots were the opening segment, crowd chanting AOPP and some people looking really hot. Other than that, I found myself more interested in paying my bills and getting laundry done. Got a mean ink stain on my slacks that I had to scrub down by hand!!!!

5/10


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> If anyone was expecting Jon Moxley, they have no idea how WWE runs these days.


Oh I don't expect it, rather I just know how lame WWE is for not giving us the _unexpected_.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Rollins gets a 10/10 for his selling of Dirty Deeds.

The episode as a whole gets a 1/10.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Anyone thinking Shayna comes to TLC to neutralize Tamina for Ronda for her match with Nia?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ace said:


> So what is main eventing TLC?
> 
> This or the WWE Championship?


Braun vs Corbin


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Still wondering why the fuck Alexa was out there, like there was no reason at all for her to be out there. Its like she can't accept being off tv and not having her face seen for a fucking week, so shes gotta come out for a random match that has nothing to do with her and do commentary.


Vince has such a hard on for Alexa, he'd keel over if she misses an episode of Raw. So he puts her in situations, there's really no need for her to be in. They shoehorned her into becoming Team Captain of the Raw Women's team, just to keep her on tv, even though that could have went to someone like Nia. He'd show video packages or pre-taped videos of Alexa to make up for her missing a Raw. I do believe there were a few episode where there was nothing involving her, whatsoever. I think she was off the Raw before Evolution where Trish and Lita got the better of Mickie and Alicia, in that backstage segment.

I do agree that it's dumb to keep her on tv, while having a concussions, when it would be safer to keep her away from any action in case something goes wrong.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> That was a disappointment.


*Well it is Raw bro :rollins*


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

I continue to enjoy this Rollins/Ambrose program. I wish they would continue making Ambrose more sadistic than a low a blow and a few Dirty Deeds, but it's nice seeing him look strong, getting the better of Rollins again. 

I did like the stuff with Strowman earlier in the show and this is what the Universal title should be revolving around. Him, McIntyre, Lashley etc. Too bad Vince continues to have other plans.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean continues to be awesome and the highlight of Raw. Glad he and Seth finally got to brawl, and Dean's mic work was making me chuckle, especially when he was badmouthing LA :lol I'm gonna ignore that tasteless Roman line, cos the rest was great.

I also loved the bit where Seth was doing the interview backstage and Dean just casually strolled by in the background :lmao


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Mordecay said:


> Braun vs Corbin


No chance. It's Dean/Seth or AJ/Bryan.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Low blow spam is the new ddt/superkick.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Sincere said:


> Anyone thinking Shayna comes to TLC to neutralize Tamina for Ronda for her match with Nia?


Not yet. But sometime down the year once she gets drafted.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Alexander_G said:


> Not yet. But sometime down the year once she gets drafted.


I'm thinking she shows up on main roster in some capacity before being drafted though.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Sincere said:


> I'm thinking she shows up on main roster in some capacity before being drafted though.


They have to get Ronda prepared for that first. Shayna wouldn't look right helping Ronda at TLC since Ronda's a face, but Shayna's a menacing heel and currently they are in two different paths of characterization. Things need further build.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't understand why everyone is so mad with Dean (in a non worked sense).

If anyone is familiar with Jon Moxley; you'd know Moxley was a giant piece of shit who would surprise people with just how low he would go to hurt someone or to get something he wanted.
In FCW, with his Regal feud, Regal said himself that Dean is a true villain (whoop) and he's the type of person you'd want to lock inside a car trunk and set the car ablaze to make sure he's dead because god help you if he's not.

This is the Dean I've been personally waiting for, just this horrible person who gets off on hurting people emotionally and physically; no matter how low he has to go to get that reaction, who hates the whole world and its inhabitants. I'm for once excited to see what they do with him.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I guess I wanted Dean to go SWF on Seth.

A match alone just feels kinda played out.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It got lost in the madness about the Roman line, but what Dean said BEFORE that line intrigues me, when he was talking about The Shield being rotten the core and what they did when the cameras weren't rolling. What the hell did he mean by that? What did they do?????? Dammit Dean, now you have me wondering! :lol And we'll never find out, so that's annoying lol.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

imthegame19 said:


> No chance. It's Dean/Seth or AJ/Bryan.


Well Braun is the biggest star (kayfabe wise) and it is also a TLC match which always goes last in this event. So I am pretty sure Braun vs Corbin is gonna go last. The most likely candidates:

1) Braun vs Corbin
2) AJ vs Bryan
3) Dean vs Seth 
4) Ronda vs Nia Jax

3 and 4 are way below though.



InexorableJourney said:


> I guess I wanted Dean to go SWF on Seth.
> 
> A match alone just feels kinda played out.


Single White Female?

I mostly enjoyed the Seth and Dean stuff but I can admit they can go a little farther than this. I hope after tonight the story picks up pace because I could tell that something is missing though I just dont know what. I remember their feud in 2014 had it but they kind of dont today.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Well Braun is the biggest star (kayfabe wise) and it is also a TLC match which always goes last in this event. So I am pretty sure Braun vs Corbin is gonna go last. The most likely candidates:
> 
> 1) Braun vs Corbin
> 2) AJ vs Bryan
> ...


I don't think they see Braun as the biggest star. If they did he would be champion right now. He's never main evented a ppv without Reigns or Brock. Plus Corbin pretty much been semi jobber on Raw. They basically booked Braun injury plus TLC stipulation and likely inference to give Corbin a chance. Even with all that it's not main event worthy match. Just like Braun/Owens weren't.


Most likely AJ/Bryan will be TLC match or big gimmick match and main event. My guess is Braun/Corbin more of show opener, Dean/ Seth in the middle and Bryan/AJ in the main event. But there's no chance Braun and Corbin main event a ppv. When the card has Rollins/Ambrose(who main evented 3 ppvs in the past) or Daniel Bryan/AJ.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

imthegame19 said:


> I don't think they see Braun as the biggest star. If they did he would be champion right now. He's never main evented a ppv without Reigns or Brock. Plus Corbin pretty much been semi jobber on Raw. They basically booked Braun injury plus TLC stipulation and likely inference to give Corbin a chance. Now I agree that if this is the only TLC match on the show. Then it will be the main event. But most likely AJ/Bryan will be TLC match as well and main event. My guess is Braun/Corbin more of show opener, Dean/ Seth in the middle and Bryan/AJ TLC in the main event.


Yeah that is the thing, I think out of the people currently in the WWE who will be at TLC, they most likely view Braun the highest (2nd to Ronda maybe), they even gave this match a TLC stip which main events always. Problem is that it is against Corbin who isnt all that important himself. I dont know if it can be Ambrose and Seth because Ambrose and Seth have a regular match (unless they add a stip afterward) but I would like it if it main evented. The only other option really is AJ vs Bryan for the WWE championship but will SDL ever main event over Raw? The least likely chance is Ronda vs Nia because its fucking Nia of all people.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Yeah that is the thing, I think out of the people currently in the WWE who will be at TLC, they most likely view Braun the highest (2nd to Ronda maybe), they even gave this match a TLC stip which main events always. Problem is that it is against Corbin who isnt all that important himself. I dont know if it can be Ambrose and Seth because Ambrose and Seth have a regular match (unless they add a stip afterward) but I would like it if it main evented. The only other option really is AJ vs Bryan for the WWE championship but will SDL ever main event over Raw?
> 
> The least likely chance is Ronda vs Nia because its fucking Nia of all people.



Vince believes more in Daniel Bryan as main eventer as Smackdown champ. He proved that with Survivor Series having Bryan/Brock go on last. Remember AJ/Brock last year at Survivor Series didn't main event the show. I don't think Vince ever thought AJ vs Nakumara, Joe or Rusev was big enough to main event over Reigns or gimmick matches. But Bryan/AJ will be.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

imthegame19 said:


> Vince believes more in Daniel Bryan as main eventer as Smackdown champ. He proved that with Survivor Series having Bryan/Brock go on last. Remember AJ/Brock last year at Survivor Series didn't main event the show. I don't think Vince ever thought AJ vs Nakumara, Joe or Rusev was big enough to main event over Reigns or gimmick matches. But Bryan/AJ will be.


But has a SDL match ever main evented a ppv over Raw ever since they start doing ppvs together. I cant seem to remember.

I am not saying you're wrong, I actually dont know who is gonna main event, but I think it may be Braun vs Corbin and if not them then AJ vs Bryan.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Single White Female?


Yep. You steal another persons life and wreck it at the same time.

Turn their world upside down, turning friends into foes, spreading disinformation, make people think that they're on the way to the funny farm.

And then bam..step in and take everything that's theirs.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Dean Ambrose was pure fucking gold tonight. When he cut that amazing promo in the ring I literally couldn't believe I was seeing this version of him on WWE TV. Surreal. He still the exact same level of talent on the mic as he had before he got to the big stage. He's the best on the roster at working the stick and he proved it in one night.

Him and Seth are just too good together, this fued is easily the best thing going on Raw right now. The ending was brilliant, although I was annoyed because it seemed they cut it a bit short.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Highlights of RAW were mainly the Dean/Seth angle as they got a lot of screentime. Dean's promo work has been tremendous and the cat/mouse game they have been playing is continuing to get me intrigued. The other highlight was Ronda Rousey as her promo was delivered with emotion and ferocity. How come other women on the roster can't deliver promos like this? *cough Nia Jax cough* Rousey had a big bounce back night after somehow getting booed at Survivor Series. I also laughed at all the pee jokes directed at Drake Maverick in that one backstage segment. Poor Sasha Banks and Bayley are going nowhere as a tag team. Had to job to Nia Jax and Tamina. And how come Alexa Bliss hasn't been wrestling? She's still nursing an injury?


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

nia jax's farts have more strength then seth rollins punches


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

I’m honestly giving the benefit of a doubt with the direction of the Ambrose/Rollins feud Rn. This feud is slated to go to WM35, so I can see why they’re going slow with it. I think the problem with it is that it’s the show’s main feud and isn’t going the violent, blood feud route that we’re used to seeing these guys in yet. It’ll get there, patience is key but it’s unserstandable why people are complaining.

The Strowman/Corbin/McIntyre situation is a complete and total bust and that makes Ambrose/Seth feel lackluster at this moment when in reality it’s just slow burning in the spotlight. Not to mention WWE kinda fucked up big time with this by not having Ambrose present at Crown Jewel or Survivor Series. That was incredibly easy to do but they didn’t do it. Unless that’s apart of this mental game thing. Idk.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lavidavi35 said:


> Not to mention WWE kinda fucked up big time with this by not having Ambrose present at Crown Jewel or Survivor Series. That was incredibly easy to do but they didn’t do it. Unless that’s apart of this mental game thing. Idk.


That would have been interesting for them to do - have Seth be all paranoid that Dean was going to show up at Survivor Series, constantly checking to make sure he's not lurking somewhere. Then Dean DOESN'T show up, making Seth's paranoia run even deeper.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mickie looked really bad. Nothing booking related, but her kicks looked like shit and she no sold Ronda's big slam three times.

I used to really enjoy Braun, hes been fun at times but he's The Shield levels of unwatchable at this point. Hes such a dumb, annoying character now. The big lumbering oaf that lays waste to everyone but chokes in any big match has warm out his welcome. The feud with Corbin is really awkward in a way too because its a case of a talented but unpopular big man feuding with a unspectacular but popular big man.

I think most people if they stepped back and dropped any biases, preconceived notions or anything else they'd acknowledge that Baron Corbin is a far superior pro wrestler to Braun Strowman. Brauns just had the luxury of destroying Roman and getting to do some over the top nonsense. But god hes poor on the mic and his matches are only any good when there's overbooking and big spots. Barons decent on the mic thesedays and has had a fair few good matches in his time.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> It got lost in the madness about the Roman line, *but what Dean said BEFORE that line intrigues me, when he was talking about The Shield being rotten the core and what they did when the cameras weren't rolling. What the hell did he mean by that? What did they do?????? Dammit Dean, now you have me wondering! :lol And we'll never find out, so that's annoying lol.*


I reacted very strongly to this particular part as well as my eyes went all like:










Good ol' Deany is a such tease. :lol


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I think the true allegory for this show is the whole pissing the pants jokes. Because if there's one thing I learned is that WWE pissed the bed a long time ago and that they are indeed a joke... Maybe I am looking too far into it, but the message is too clear for it to not have some truth behind it. Glad WWE have become self aware of their 'piss' poor product.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I wish I were more invested in Dean/Seth. They got the segments, screen time and beatdown but it's whatever. I like them both but my interest has waned a bit when it comes to their feud. They had a hot start that has cooled for various reasons.

I was just expecting to love this feud, not just like it.


----------



## SubAlum75 (Dec 27, 2017)

I tried to put together a card for WM off of the current storylines. What a disappointment. 

I know it is still early, with the Rumble and MITB still to come, but wow! What uninteresting storylines going right now.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Hey, I watched some of Raw this week. That's cool right? I liked the six man tag match that opened the show. Balor was awesome in the match, bumped like a boss for the other team, made them look great. He was by far my favourite of the match. He and Braun have good chemistry together and the few times they did some double team moves were real good (like the powerslam onto Lashley, I think). I'm surprised that it went near 30 minutes but it didn't feel all that long and they progressed some angles well, like Corbin getting one up on Braun. Braun apparently messed up his elbow for real but the blood made it work IMO. 

Ronda's promo was decent, glad she got a better reaction here than she did last night, and the match was short but did what it needed to. Enjoyable.


Also, I love Nia constantly blowing her knuckles. :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Ronda being on the show at all made no sense. Unless they did a via satellite thing where she was home and having trouble talking and having to take it easy from getting her ass kicked.

The Seth/Dean feud does nothing for me.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

A day later and only 65 pages?:hglol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Just watched Dean's segments on YouTube. They were brilliant, this guy is a great heel. I love how he insulted the fans and also shut Seth's mouth in the end.

Didn't watch boring stuff like Braun, Corbin, women and tag teams.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

649 posts for a Raw Discussion Thread? After a major PPV? We used to pull 2,000+ on the reg.

Sad motherfucker how far we done fell. And by "we", I mean WWE. I guess HHH's crack about "me and my friend Mark will stop watching" actually came true.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> 649 posts for a Raw Discussion Thread? After a major PPV? We used to pull 2,000+ on the reg.
> 
> Sad motherfucker how far we done fell. And by "we", I mean WWE. I guess HHH's crack about "me and my friend Mark will stop watching" actually came true.


I remember those days, too. Watch NXT.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

Not a whole lot to say, the Ambrose Rollins feud is solid and you know I think this Nattie Ruby thing could be pretty decent


----------



## thaaang (Jul 29, 2016)

Will or can someone please tell me when it was decided to make the 6-Person Tag Team match to an Elimination match?

And why do I keep forgetting Things? I mean, the consistently use of the phrase "remember this and that" by Michael Cole must mean I forget Things.


----------

